# Indie interviews stop by and take a look.



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi, in my efforts to raise awareness of Indie Writers I've interviewed Carolyn Arnold on my blog today.

http://ow.ly/5fNOj

Hope you stop by and take a look.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Mel-

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your blog! I just realized you've been promoting it in the Cafe. We ask that blog authors have a single thread for the blog in the Bazaar, and follow the same rules as for their books. The good news is you get a Welcome Letter! 

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Thank Betsy for moving the thread.

I have the communities very own Tracey Alley's interview on my blog today.

http://ow.ly/5glwY

I'm looking for other Indie writers to interview, drop me a PM and I'll sort out a Q&A for you.


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

This week I have the communities very own Gordon Ryan on my blog.

http://melcomley.blogspot.com/p/interviews-with-other-indie-authors.html


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

This week I have Michael Wallace on my blog. Stop by and take a look.

http://melcomley.blogspot.com/p/interviews-with-other-indie-authors.html


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

This week I have Patty Jansen on my blog. 

http://melcomley.blogspot.com/p/interviews-with-other-indie-authors.html?showComment=1309278577596


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

This week I have the communities very own Chris Petersen on my blog.

http://melcomley.blogspot.com/p/interviews-with-other-indie-authors.html


----------



## ChristopherDavidPetersen (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks Mel,

I had fun with the interview.


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

My pleasure Chris, thanks for taking the time, out of your busy schedule, to drop by.


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

This week my guest is paranormal romance writer Camilla Chafer

http://melcomley.blogspot.com/p/interviews-with-other-indie-authors.html

Take a peek.


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Mel--

I tried to read this, but it is funky on my computer. After the first question, it's like the columns are screwed up and there's only one long line of text. Need to see if others have the same problem.

Gotta tell you, Mel, I really enjoy your funny tweets when I catch them. Would love to be interviewed when you fix the glitch!

Have a great weekend--

Dana


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Sorry Dana,

The link worked okay for me. I'll drop you a message. 

This week's guest is Huw Collingbourne.

http://melcomley.blogspot.com/p/interviews-with-other-indie-authors.html


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

This week I have the brilliant romance writer Sibel Hodge on my new romance blog. Drop in for a peek.

http://melcomleyromances.blogspot.com/p/interviews-with-other-romance-writers.html


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi--

Just read Sibel's interview. Fun to know more about her journey.

Dana


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks Dana, you're up next week on the romance blog.

Today I have the communities very own Jim Bronyaur on my other blog.

http://melcomley.blogspot.com/p/interviews-with-other-indie-authors.html


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

The publisher entity has or will email you, re: historical fiction set in the north Atlantic that may be of interest for your blog -- Bending The Boyne.

thank you, and happy blogging!


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Feel free Bronzeage, but there is a queue I'm afraid.

This week I have thriller writer Jake Barton on my blog.

http://melcomley.blogspot.com/p/interviews-with-other-indie-authors.html


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Mel Comley said:


> Feel free Bronzeage, but there is a queue I'm afraid.
> 
> This week I have thriller writer Jake Barton on my blog.
> 
> http://melcomley.blogspot.com/p/interviews-with-other-indie-authors.html


Interesting interview. Traveling through Eastern Europe sounds like fodder for lots of stories. I like his answer to who he would invite to dinner--"Helen of Troy, to see what all the fuss was about." Dry English wit coming through.

Dana


----------



## Emily Kimelman (Apr 29, 2011)

I really liked Jake Barton's interview as well. I love that he has spent the last twenty years traveling through Europe in a small camper van. My husband and I just got back from 5 weeks of traveling through the US in our car and we are dreaming of a camper van.


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

@Emily, I'd love to do that.

I'm glad you guys are finding the interviews interesting, it's always nice to know a little more about the authors behind these great novels.

This week I have Dana on the romance blog http://ow.ly/5XqAZ

And a new thriller writer called Richard Bard on my thriller blog. http://melcomley.blogspot.com/p/interviews-with-other-indie-authors.html

Hope you like them.


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Mel--

What a nice way to start the week. Something to tweet about! I appreciate the guest spot. As always, you are a lot of fun. You are my favorite tweeter!

Thanks a bunch--

Dana Taylor

check out my new cover for ROYAL REBEL


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

You're welcome Dana, it was my pleasure.

This week my guest is C.J.Archer, hope you'll have a peek. http://ow.ly/61wER


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

This week I have an interview with Tania Tirraoro on my blog.

http://melcomleyromances.blogspot.com/

Drop by and take a look there's a chance to win my latest book, A Time To Heal on there too.


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi, me again. This week I have new indie writer RS Gompertz on my blog.

http://melcomley.blogspot.com/p/interviews-with-other-indie-authors.html


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

How would an indie author go about politely requesting to be on your blog?


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

You've just done it! lol

I'll send you a Q&A via DM, but there is a big queue at the moment. ;-)


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2011)

Folks interested in hosting authors on their blogs should sign up to serve as host sites for my Positively Published! Virtual Book Tour program. I do all the heavy lifting for you. Authors apply to the site for tours, then I contact you to check your availability. We handle the scheduling for you. It is free for hosts and authors to participate. I consider this my public service to the community.

You can see the current tour schedule here.


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks Julie, as soon as I finish my WIP, I'll get back to you ;-)


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Today see a great interview with writer Sheila Belshaw http://ow.ly/6gjwP


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Nice interviews.  I admire you, Mel, for promoting so many indie writers, on twitter and your site.
Kudos!

I've been enjoying too what I've read of 'Impending Justice'.


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

May I politely get in line too, Mel?


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks Chris, I'll even forgive you putting an extra 'N' in there!    

Toni, I've sent you a Q&A, thanks for asking to be involved.


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Drop by my blog today to see the wonderful interview I had with J Carson Black http://ow.ly/6kZTH Who's just released a couple of new books.


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Great interview, you two. 

And I agree that DARKNESS ON THE EDGE OF TOWN would be a compelling desert-island read. Sure got me into reading J Carson Black.


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks Toni.


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

I have two guest posts on offer today.

On my romance blog I have Melissa Cameron.

http://melcomleyromances.blogspot.com/p/interviews-with-other-romance-writers.html

And on my thriller blog I'm doing my bit to help Larry Enright launch his new book.

http://melcomley.blogspot.com/p/interviews-with-other-indie-authors.html

Drop by and have a peep.

Mel


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

This week I have another two great Indie writers on my blogs.

On the romance blog I have Teresa Geering.

http://melcomleyromances.blogspot.com/p/interviews-with-other-romance-writers.html

and on my thriller blog I have Robin Reed.

http://melcomley.blogspot.com/p/interviews-with-other-indie-authors.html

Have a great weekend.


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

This week I have L A Tripp on my thriller blog.

http://melcomley.blogspot.com/p/interviews-with-other-indie-authors.html

and Samantha Trowle on my romance blog.

http://melcomleyromances.blogspot.com/p/interviews-with-other-romance-writers.html

Drop by and see!


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

This week I have Toni Dwiggins on my thriller blog. My revamped thriller blog!

http://melcomley.blogspot.com/p/interviews-with-other-indie-authors.html

and Mandy Cowley on my romance blog.

http://melcomleyromances.blogspot.com/p/interviews-with-other-romance-writers.html

Take a peek if you have the time.


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Thanks Mel for hosting my interview. Very cool to be on the revamped blog!


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks for taking part Toni. 

This week I have Brianna Lee McKenzie on my romance blog.

http://melcomleyromances.blogspot.com/p/interviews-with-other-romance-writers.html

And Thomas Bryant on my thriller blog.

http://melcomley.blogspot.com/p/interviews-with-other-indie-authors.html

Have a great weekend.


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Enjoyed the latest thriller interview. 

'Chihuahua in a house full of rabid Siamese' ...


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

This week I have Michael Meyer on my thriller blog.

http://melcomley.blogspot.com/p/interviews-with-other-indie-authors.html

And on my romance blog I have Cara Bertoia.

http://melcomleyromances.blogspot.com/p/interviews-with-other-romance-writers.html

Hope you enjoy them.

Mel


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Enjoyed Michael Meyer's interview. Thanks Mel.

And I cannot believe I forgot to invite Mark Twain to dinner.


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks Toni.

Today I have crime writer Andy Rausch on my blog. http://melcomley.blogspot.com/p/interviews-with-other-indie-authors.html

and

On my romance blog, new author D D Chant. http://melcomleyromances.blogspot.com/p/interviews-with-other-romance-writers.html


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

I have two wonderful lady Indie writers featured on my blogs they are:

Jen Wylie on my romance blog http://melcomleyromances.blogspot.com/p/interviews-with-other-romance-writers_06.html

And Debbie Bennett on my thriller blog. http://melcomley.blogspot.com/p/interviews-with-other-indie-authors.html

;-)


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

This week I interviewed John Blackport on my blog. http://ow.ly/7ritU


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

This week I have Best-Selling romance writer Erin Kern of my romance blog.

http://melcomleyromances.blogspot.com/p/interviews-with-other-romance-writers_06.html

And on my thriller blog I have JJ Toner.

http://melcomley.blogspot.com/p/interviews-with-other-indie-authors.html



Have a great weekend.


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

This week I have R G Porter on my romance blog.

http://melcomleyromances.blogspot.com/p/interviews-with-other-romance-writers_06.html

And Laurie Hanan on my thriller blog.

http://melcomley.blogspot.com/p/interviews-with-other-indie-authors.html

Hope you'll stop by and have a read.

Have a good weekend.

Mel


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi everyone,

this week I had another two great authors drop by my blogs.

On my romance blog I have Janus Gangi. http://melcomleyromances.blogspot.com/p/interviews-with-other-romance-writers_06.html

and on my thriller blog I have Richard Lee Byers http://melcomley.blogspot.com/p/interviews-with-other-indie-authors.html

Have a good weekend.


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

I've managed to sneak in an extra interview this week to coincide with Barbara Silkstone's new release London Broil.

Read her funny interview here. http://ow.ly/7QogB


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

This week I have Valerie Douglas on my thriller blog.

http://melcomley.blogspot.com/p/interviews-with-other-indie-authors.html?showComment=1323192826677

and on my romance blog LeTeisha Newton.

http://melcomleyromances.blogspot.com/p/interviews-with-other-romance-writers_06.html


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

This week I have Anne R Allen as my guest.

http://melcomley.blogspot.com/p/interviews-with-other-indie-authors.html?showComment=1323871609802

Drop by and see what she has to say.

Merry Christmas everyone. ;-)


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

This week Robert Bidinotto managed to squeeze an interview in with me.

Congratulations on the new addition to the family, Robert.

http://melcomley.blogspot.com/p/interviews-with-other-indie-authors.html


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm starting something new today.

Instead of interviewing authors, I'll be showcasing Indie authors trying to help them get recognition for their work.

Today I have Katie W.Stewart. on my blog.


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Today I have Elita Daniels on my blog.

http://melcomley.blogspot.com/

Please drop by and see her interview.


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

I've been wrapped up writing my latest thriller so haven't highlighted another author for a while.

Here to rectify that now: Jan Ruth stopped by and answered a Question and Answer on my blog. Please drop by and see.

http://melcomleyromances.blogspot.com/p/interviews-with-other-romance-writers_06.html


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Been very busy writing so haven't posted any interviews lately.

Bestselling author Claude Bouchard dropped in to say hello this week.

See his interview here. http://melcomley.blogspot.fr/

If any other authors would like to be interviewed please either leave a message below or PM me.


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

I interviewed Marissa Farrar on my log today.

Please drop by, she's giving a freebie away too. http://melcomleyromances.blogspot.fr/


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Today I have top thriller writer Russell Blake on my blog.

http://ow.ly/d5oIy

Hope you'll drop by and take a peek.


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Interview with Doug Dorow anyone? http://melcomley.blogspot.fr/


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

My guest today is Dakota Franklin. Please drop by and take a look.

M A Comley, Author: Today Dakota Franklin is my blog guest. http://melcomley.blogspot.com/2012/09/today-dakota-franklin-is-my-blog-guest.html?spref=tw


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Interview with Kenneth Hoss anyone. http://melcomley.blogspot.com/2012/09/interview-with-kenneth-hoss.html?spref=tw


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

This week I have my dear friend Thea Atkinson on my blog. http://melcomleyromances.blogspot.fr/


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Today, I have Stuart Ayris on my blog. Please drop by and have a look.

http://melcomley.blogspot.fr/


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Stunning author J A Clement dropped by my blog today.

http://melcomley.blogspot.com/2012/10/interview-with-j-clement.html?spref=tw


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

My interview with author Andrew Ives.

http://melcomley.blogspot.fr/


----------

